# My First Time in a Ring Tomorrow



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Spud and I are off to the Rally trials tomorrow in Lindsay, Ontario. It will be my first time in a ring. We're booked for both morning and afternoon shows.

I'm pretty sure that Spud's got this Rally thing down pat. Dunno 'bout his handler tho. :afraid: lol


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Good luck!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Looking forward to the report.......don't worry, he'll probably guide you.......


----------



## Maddysmama (Apr 14, 2010)

so proud of you for even getting out there... have to admit I am jealous... would love to get to do this...

hugs and good luck....


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck Countryboy and Spud. Hope everything goes well!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Best of luck to you both! Break a leg (well...don't REALLY break a leg....) Have FUN!!!!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Hurray for the two of you...let us know the details later...luck be a lady to you both!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Good luck to both of you! I have no doubt you'll be fantastic.


----------



## Maddysmama (Apr 14, 2010)

can't wait to hear how well you both did,,,,


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Good luck! Just follow Spud's lead and you'll be fine.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Good luck, and have FUN! Please, please come home with good photos to share! We like visuals!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Go get 'em... and show them what a poodle can really do!!!:first:


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well that was a ton of fun! We had a great day. 

Left here in a snowstorm, dropped Tonka off at the kennels on the way to the show. He has much more fun there, with the staff spoiling him, than sittin' in a crate all day while Spud competes. 

Fortunately for the two of us still on the road, the sun broke out and we got there plenty early to check out the show. Rally in two rings, Conformation in two more. And the Poodles in Conformation! Oh My Dawg there was some beautiful dogs there. One pure white Standard in a coat that was completely corded. Completely! I've never seen that before. 

We squeaked by with a 71 in our very first trial. A pass! Just barely, but a pass. *I think our success must have been due to the good wishes from y'all here in PF!. * 

Spuddie was his usual, cool self in the afternoon run . . and the handler improved a bit . . . so we got an 86. Another pass. So he now has two of three legs toward his Novice title. 

A very worthwhile day! Thanks for the help everybody!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome! Frank, you will be an old pro before you know it. Next, the conformation ring with a hairy soul in a gorgeous Continental. Right???


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Next, the conformation ring with a hairy soul in a gorgeous Continental. Right???


Oh absolutely, Cherie!  I'll be the handler wearing the ankle length slicker, a Fedora pulled down low, a fake beard, and dark sunglasses! 

OTOH, it looks like Spud and I will now be at the Barrie show next weekend. No sense to havin' 2/3 of an RN, eh?  lol


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a fantastic day you had. Well done!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What a great day and so much fun! I would have been in the peanut section hooting and cheering you on, but it sounds like you didn't need me anyway.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats!! Sounds like an awesome time.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well finally the pix are in. 

But after seeing this shot I'm hopin' we can complete the title next weekend in Barrie . . . and get a new photo!! :ahhhhh: lol

Anyway . . . here's Spud . . all excited after his Rally performance.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Looking good spud!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Good boy, Spud! Time to be proud of you both!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He got a big bag and a ribbon, too! Gfts are good.  What was in there? Some raw meaty bones? 
You guys look terrific.


----------

